# New Handgun



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

The next gun I buy is most likely going to be a handgun. i'm not going to hunt with it, just plink and home defense. im torn between a glock and a 1911, either a kimber or springfield. i really like the glock concept but i shoot a 1911 a lot better than the glock for some reason. Just wondering if anyone had any thing to say about either gun......


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

All are great guns. IMO if my life were on the line, I would want a Glock in my hand. That being said, you need to get what is most comfortable to you. Comfort instills confidence, and that is critical in a pressure situation!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree get what you are most comfortable with...if you can shoot the 1911 so much better than the Glock than thats the design for you especially if it comes down to the kind of situation where placemant of your shots count most.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

you can't go wrong with a Kimber


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

yeah....ive handled a lot of the kimbers ...even the new desert warrior...that is one sweet piece


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Skunkedagain and Smallmouth are right about comfort. I have a Glock 17, and I put a hogue grip on it. It adds finger grooves, and makes it a very sure grip. When I bought my Glock, it was employment related, but the Glock Annual that year, they detailed a 100,000 round stress test that they did on a model 17. The only problem they had was magizine springs going weak. It was an amazing read. SHortly after my pruchase, I seen in a handgun magizine that did an 8000 round stress test with a Ruger p89. I love my Glock, but they are definately not for everybody.

I don't know if you have, but it would be a good idea if you could shoot both guns prior to buying. Some ranges rent guns, if you can't find someone with one.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Comparing a Ruger p89 w/ that Glock (or a decent 1911) is apples to iranges, and believe me I am a HUGE ruger fan, but tha P89 or P90 just isnt a real well made gun unless your Bigfoot your hand just isnt going to feel comfortbale on it.


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

I love my Ruger 10/22 rifle for plinking and probably would never buy any other type .22 rifle, but ALL pistols that I either use for home defense or CCW are Glocks. Comfort is most important, but reliability is right up there too. I forget which publication, but there is a column where they have been doing a torture test on a G17 and had put 100,000 rounds through it while doing all kinds of really bad stuff to it, like, burying in sand, leaving it in saltwater for a month, etc. I've only had one problem with any of my pistols...and it's a Taurus .38 Special that I know has not seen as many rounds as any of my Glocks. Now, with that said, I have my eye on a couple S&W semis and possibly another revolver and a 1911 which I have heard as well that Kimber makes some good stuff, but that's only because fishing is not my only addiction and I must have my toys.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Addict, that is probly the same article I read about the 100,00 rounds. I have a friend that lost his Model 23 Deer hunting one year. He lives in Oregon, and lost it in the cascades. The next fall, another hunter found it, turned it in, and it was returned to him by the State Police. The only rust, or corosion of ANY kind was found inside the magazine, on the rounds, and one small spot in the trigger mechansim.


----------

